# Radon Slide 8.0 HD / Änderungen nötig?



## semd7rb7gnsh (14. Juli 2017)

Guten Abend zusammen,

ich fahre jetzt seit ca. einem Jahr mit Genuss mein Slide. Bergauf geht es super und Bergab fahre ich gerne in Parks. Funktioniert auch soweit ganz gut wobei...

ich manchmal das Gefühl habe dass noch ein bisschen Luft nach oben ist bzgl. der Gabel oder des Dämpfers. Ich bin 186cm groß, wiege 100kg und ich finde dass es sich in bestimmten Passagen recht "wackelig" anfühlt und bei Wurzelpassagen "rattert. Habt ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?

Mein Bike ist noch Original wie aus dem Laden. Was könnte man hier verbessern? Wäre eine andere Gabel zu empfehlen? Oder ein Dämpfer? SAG ist optimal eingestellt und rumprobiert hab ich ebenfalls nach jeder Abfahrt. 

Wäre euch sehr dankbar für eure Kommentare.

Gesendet von meinem Pixel mit Tapatalk


----------



## BN_Nik (15. Juli 2017)

Die Yari müsste man doch auf 160 mm traveln können, oder?
Habe an meinem Slide eine 150er Revelation gegen eine 160er Pike getauscht und insbesondere abwärts hat sich das bewährt gemacht [emoji106]

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## semd7rb7gnsh (15. Juli 2017)

Genau, die macht 160mm. Merke ich den Unterschied ebenfalls wenn ich die Yari gegen eine Pike tausche? 

Oder sollte ich für den Bikepark lieber auf ein anderes Bike switchen? Wir gefällt das Slide eigentlich richtig gut aber wie gesagt, manchmal ist es sehr unruhig, habe aber keinen Vergleich zu anderen Bikes, vielleicht bilde ich mir das auch nur ein [emoji54]


----------



## BN_Nik (15. Juli 2017)

Hast du deine Yari denn schon auf 160mm umgebaut? In Serie hat die laut Specs 150mm. Der 1 cm macht schon einen Unterschied. Ob du den Unterschied von Yari zu Pike merkst würde ich bezweifeln. Vielleicht dann, wenn du extrem schnell unterwegs bis könnte sich die etwas besser funktionierende Dämpfung bemerkbar machen.
Das Slide ist halt ein wendiges und agiles Bike. Ein Swoop wird dir beim ruppigen Downhill mit Sicherheit mehr Laufruhe verschaffen können, aber dafür hat es natürlich anderswo Nachteile. Ich habe einen sehr dynamischen und verspielten Fahrstil und schätze das Slide für seine Wendigkeit und dafür dass man unheimlich schnell die Front hochbekommt [emoji108]

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## semd7rb7gnsh (15. Juli 2017)

Das Slide 8.0 HD sollte eigentlich bereits die umgebaute an Bord haben..

Gesendet von meinem Pixel mit Tapatalk


----------



## BN_Nik (15. Juli 2017)

Zum einen:
"FORK: Rock Shox Yari, RC, SA, taper, QR15

TRAVEL FORK: 150mm"

zum andern: Ist nicht so kompliziert nachzumessen!


----------



## semd7rb7gnsh (15. Juli 2017)

Hast du natürlich Recht. Mache ich auch wenn ich nach Hause komme

Gesendet von meinem Pixel mit Tapatalk


----------



## semd7rb7gnsh (15. Juli 2017)

Die Links führen zum 8.0 ohne HD

Gesendet von meinem Pixel mit Tapatalk


----------



## BN_Nik (15. Juli 2017)

Dann muss ich zurückrudern, das hat wohl schon eine 160er drin!


----------



## semd7rb7gnsh (15. Juli 2017)

BN_Nik schrieb:


> Dann muss ich zurückrudern, das hat wohl schon eine 160er drin!


Ja, danke. Hätte mich stark gewundert. Ich habe außerdem das Gefühl dass der Dämpfer am Hinterrad bei meinem Gewicht an seine Grenzen stößt. Gäbe es hier eine Alternative? Oder sogar Stahlfeder? Was meint ihr?

Gesendet von meinem Pixel mit Tapatalk


----------



## Roudy-Radler (16. Juli 2017)

semd7rb7gnsh schrieb:


> Ja, danke. Hätte mich stark gewundert. Ich habe außerdem das Gefühl dass der Dämpfer am Hinterrad bei meinem Gewicht an seine Grenzen stößt. Gäbe es hier eine Alternative? Oder sogar Stahlfeder? Was meint ihr?
> Gesendet von meinem Pixel mit Tapatalk



Ich habe einen ähnlichen Eindruck wie du.
Ich habe nur 86 kg, fühle aber auch, dass der Dämpfer der Yari nicht ganz folgen kann.
Auch bei mir scheppert es von hinten dauerhaft als ob der Hinterbau locker ist...ABER...alle Verbindungen sind spielfrei und akkurat festgezogen, auch die Kette schlägt nirgends an.
Ich denke es ist der Freilauf des DT Laufradsatzes und/oder die Bremsbeläge.

Ich denke, auch ein anderer Dämpfer ändert das nicht. Für Park würde ich aufs Swoop wechseln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## semd7rb7gnsh (17. Juli 2017)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ich habe einen ähnlichen Eindruck wie du.
> Ich habe nur 86 kg, fühle aber auch, dass der Dämpfer der Yari nicht ganz folgen kann.
> Auch bei mir scheppert es von hinten dauerhaft als ob der Hinterbau locker ist...ABER...alle Verbindungen sind spielfrei und akkurat festgezogen, auch die Kette schlägt nirgends an.
> Ich denke es ist der Freilauf des DT Laufradsatzes und/oder die Bremsbeläge.
> ...


Mit den Bremsen könntest du Recht haben. Hab jetzt schon öfter gehört dass die Bremsscheiben das Rattern anfangen...

Hmm. Also neue Scheibe holen oder neues Bike? [emoji54] [emoji54] [emoji16] 

Gesendet von meinem Pixel mit Tapatalk


----------



## Roudy-Radler (18. Juli 2017)

semd7rb7gnsh schrieb:


> Mit den Bremsen könntest du Recht haben. Hab jetzt schon öfter gehört dass die Bremsscheiben das Rattern anfangen...
> Hmm. Also neue Scheibe holen oder neues Bike? [emoji54] [emoji54] [emoji16]
> Gesendet von meinem Pixel mit Tapatalk



Bei 100kg und "PARK" würde ich kein gutes Gefühl haben.
Das Slide gehört lt. RADON zu Kat.4
Zitat:"...Das raue Terrain überrascht dich auch mal mit sporadischen Sprüngen von bis zu 0,5m. Die Laufräder sollten im ständigen Kontakt mit dem Untergrund sein bzw. aufgrund von Unebenheiten wie Wurzeln den Bodenkontakt kurzzeitig verlieren. Sprünge, Fahren auf einem Laufrad sowie Bremsungen, wobei das Hinterrad den Kontakt zum Boden verliert, sind tabu."

Kat.5 (Swoop): ...Dein Bike beherrscht alle Anforderungen aus Kategorie 4, ist zudem aber für offizielle Downhillstrecken sowie Sport- und Bikeparks zugelassen...


----------



## robotnikz (19. Juli 2017)

Ah, danke für die Aufklärung. Vielleicht schone ich mein Slide dann lieber indem ich es verkaufe. Gruß


----------

